# What is this grass taking over?



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Northeast corner of yard. Had heavy poa in this area too, most of that is gone now.

It is very bluish, and has spread and taken over. Very thick.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Possibly Nimblewill based on the look and time of year. Check for the telltale bumpy stems/stolons.
If that's what it is, Nimblewill is a non-turf-type (wild) warm-season grass. It's too bad it can't be made to work alongside cool-season grasses better in low-input conditions, as it would make a good cool/warm-season mix. But it tends to take over during drought stress, so it's not a good team player.


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

Is the spot shaded?


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Turfguy93 Yes right now morning shade. There was a big cherry tree cut down this spring that was giving 70% shade in previous years. It was around last year too not nearly as bad


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@Green I don't feel any bumps on the stems. It's not clumpy either, as the descriptions I read said it grew in clumps.

It's growing more even like a carpet. Kind of hard to describe.

I sprayed with a CCO + Tenacity mix as I had some clover to knock out as well. Sprayed it on Monday 6/11. Hopefully it is nimblewill and the Tenacity will kill.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Try to look at all the features(auricles, collar). All I could see is one that looks like a boat shape tip.

Did you by any chance drop something here? Like a lot of Milo?


----------



## Turfguy93 (Aug 30, 2017)

My first thought with the spaghetti stolons was triv if it was shaded


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Jconnelly6b said:


> @Green I don't feel any bumps on the stems. It's not clumpy either, as the descriptions I read said it grew in clumps.
> 
> It's growing more even like a carpet. Kind of hard to describe.
> 
> I sprayed with a CCO + Tenacity mix as I had some clover to knock out as well. Sprayed it on Monday 6/11. Hopefully it is nimblewill and the Tenacity will kill.


I'm with Turfguy and think that has all the signs of Triv. A lot of people think it's neon green and easy to spot but that's not always the case. See how deep the root system goes and how hard it is to pull it. If it pulls up like carpet I'd say it's triv.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

@g-man didn't drop anything. I now think it may even be 2 different grasses.

One is bleach white after the tenacity a week ago and a couple 85+ days in a row. 




The other just looks weak, but not bleached


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Sure looks like nimblewill or possibly creeping bentgrass. The bluish color you describe makes me think it even more. NC State recommends topramezone for nimblewill ($$$$). Tenacity should get it if it's bentgrass (multiple apps).

I'd try the tenacity or tenacity / triclopyr tank mix at two week intervals, three applications. If that doesn't work, it will be very close to seeding time so you can just gly it and reseed, or hold on to your wallet and pop for the Pylex.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Grass Id is hard. There are similar ones and even having them in front of me, it could be a challenge. I still think it will be best to take images of the leaf detail. Go to this website and look at each of the images and try to find a match for each one. Once you narrow it down, then post the images of the most likely ones.

Ligule
Auricle
Collar

Read more at: https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/nimblewill/


----------



## Turfjunkie (Apr 27, 2018)

I experienced a few areas in my backyard that had been spreading since we moved into the house a few years ago, looked identical to your pictures. Did three apps of tenacity and toasted it, still have some smaller areas here and there to follow up on this year. I believe that it was creeping bentgrass. The morning dew made it really stand out with a light blue coloring.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Here are some close ups and a recent picture of it in the lawn. Probably will hit it with another app of Tenacity tomorrow evening.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Here are some close ups and a recent picture of it in the lawn. Probably will hit it with another app of Tenacity tomorrow evening.


Uh oh. Now that sure does look like bermuda to me.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I dont think it could be bermuda. It has a ligule. It fits closer to orchardgrass, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Does Bermuda get bleached by Tenacity?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Jconnelly6b said:


> Does Bermuda get bleached by Tenacity?


Yes.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I think so. Any grass will get bleached if the rate is too high.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I'm not sure either, but if forced, I would say that it is not bermuda.


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

I have this exact same grassy weed in my backyard. Treated it with Tenacity last year but will need to treat again this year. I've always assumed it was Creeping Bentgrass, but now am second guessing myself. Would a local co-op identify this? What's the best route for doing that? I hate to throw something at it (Tenacity) that isn't the best choice.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Like @g-man said. Can you take pics of the auricle? Ligule? Collar? Cut a piece and show vernation? These will help with a much more positive id.


----------



## SeanT17 (Aug 8, 2017)

Any updates? Wondering if you're seeing any more results from the Tenacity. I'm having a very similar battle in my yard right now too and thought I'd add to this thread instead of creating a new one. I have many small patches scattered across the front and back yard in both direct sunlight and partial-shade. I initially thought it was nimblewill but it's missing the some features described here https://www.turffiles.ncsu.edu/weeds-in-turf/nimblewill/ such as the "occasional hairs on edges near the base". Now I'm thinking it may be creeping bentgrass, seems to match the description a bit better. I hit it with a 2nd round of Tenacity today, hopefully will see some results this week. This is what mine looks like, very similar to what you're dealing with I think


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

This does look similar. It's been so hot I'm worried about throwing another round of tenacity at it. Maybe I'll do an evening application and rinse it off in the morning.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

If it is Bermuda, Tenacity will not kill it. How do I know? Tenacity is now recommended and approved in my state for application to Bermuda for control of grassy weeds. Bermuda turns white while it is being sprayed at 14 day intervals, but it grows back green once we are done. Pylex will kill Bermuda when applied at 1-1.5 oz applications repeatedly. Otherwise, Pylex is labeled for usage on Bermuda for grassy weed control at up to 0.5 oz per acre. Bermuda turns white but the Crabgrass and Goosegrass is done.


----------



## SeanT17 (Aug 8, 2017)

Well I may have jumped the gun with the 2nd tenacity application.... I realized after I applied it that I totally forgot to *** surfactant to the spray can. Yesterday's app was about 7 days after the initial. I woke up this morning and noticed I distinctly lighter green to the problem areas and some blades already getting white. Considering Tenacity doesn't act that quickly, I imagine the first app was already taking effect. I probably over did it, but I'm not too concerned as of now.

As for the heat, it's been 90 here in western PA and will be all week, so we'll have to see if that speeds up the process or has any negative effects.

It's terrible lighting this time of morning to take pics, but you can see all the light green areas showing signs of the Tenacity doing its thing


----------



## Brent T (Oct 23, 2017)

Thanks to this thread I've identified my grass that is very similar as nimble will. This is on my side yard and I don't hate this grass. It isn't spreading into other areas.

Some, but not all of the stems have bumpy nodes. The stem is so skinny it's tough to see the normal identifying characteristics without magnification.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

2 months later and the questionable grass is completely dead. The Bermuda I'm going at again.

Based on the kill, I think it was likely nimblewill or maybe triv. Either way Tenacity + CCO smoked it. Thanks all for your help.


----------

